# Anyone here ever ridden in Iceland?



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

x-posted to the Passion forum. Searched the forums, found very little info. Has anyone here been? I have 3 days in Iceland where I could break away to ride. I've found a few touring companies, but they seem hugely expensive ($400 for a day trip?) Wonder if anyone had any recommendations. Going to be in Reykjavik for at least a day and then may wander further North.

Thanks!


----------



## blefevre (Feb 1, 2011)

I am interested as well. I am taking a trip in September and will be in Reykjavik and along the south end.

Any info would be awesome!


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

This is a trip report of a four-day self supported trek we did in the Icelandic interior. But I would advise against it on anything else then a fatbike (and having a packraft !). 
On a normal mtbike it would involve hours of pushing and generally really nasty riding.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/iceland-trip-report-730035.html

The pictures without luggage afterwards were taken on this "guided" trip, a 7-night/6-day loop in the south of Iceland, biking between the volcanoes: Iceland

It's not your classic group guided trip but allows each his/her own pace with a (provided) GPS, luggage transport, lodgings & meals.

More pictures: 2011 Fire & Ice

Here's a kind of special youtube video my brother took while on the trip, the GoPro fisheye lens distorts the image a bit, but even knowing that it stays pretty impressive 

One drop too many... - YouTube

Enjoy your stay there, Iceland is fantastic: Inspired by Iceland Video - YouTube


----------



## joibjarna (Jul 12, 2012)

*Riding in Iceland*

Hi there, I'm a local, and I can answer your questions about riding in Iceland.
we have a nice small all-mountain scene with several trails in moderate use.

so just fire off your questions 
best regards


----------



## joibjarna (Jul 12, 2012)

If you head over to my Pinkbike profile - joib you can see us riding in the Landmannalaugar area on the start of the Laugavegur path


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

joibjarna said:


> If you head over to my Pinkbike profile - joib you can see us riding in the Landmannalaugar area on the start of the Laugavegur path


Hi! Had a great ride at Reykjadalur with a couple of Reykjavik locals. Good stuff. Nice long descent through an area steaming with hot springs. Hope to get back someday and ride in the high country and places like Akureyri.

That Landmannalaugar of your is really nice work! Is that Emil's enduro in the video? I rented a bike from him at Kria for the ride.

Cheers!


----------



## joibjarna (Jul 12, 2012)

Emil is riding a Demo, his girlfriend is on his Enduro, and I'm riding a rental Pitch from Kria, 

cheers to you too


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

joibjarna said:


> I'm riding a rental Pitch from Kria


Rode the same Pitch. NIce bike. :thumbsup:


----------

